# Pixmania - Issues with website?



## flossie (20 Sep 2011)

I am trying to place an order with Pixmania for a few things, get all the way through the order process, but when i click 'submit order' i get an error message ssaying the order could not be placed at this time.

I called Pixmania yesterday, they said the bank had refused transaction and to contact the bank. I called AIB who said that nothing had been presented for payment at all, so i called Pixmani again and relayed the information. The guy on the phone couldn't offer any help just said that he doubted it was an issue with the website but would get onto the technical department and get back to me yesterday. That didn't happen!

Just tried again with both my credit card and also my laser card but still the same thing happeneing. Is this going on with anybody else?


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

Having tried about 15 times to order and getting the same message i have tried calling Pixmania to sort out the problem and place the order over the phone. After 25 (painful) minutes on the phone they are getting the same message as me and can offer no explanation. Keep telling me to 'contact your bank' which i have explained has no bearing on this......

Very frustrated with the set-up, and looks like Pixmania will be down a relatively substantial sale from me now.


----------



## Leo (21 Sep 2011)

Think I had a similar issue in the past and used the PayPal option instead.

I wouldn't have been prepared to go to as much effort as you unless the savings over buying elsewhere was really significant!
Leo


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

Unfortunately Leo the ssavings are substantial - the camera is about €60 cheaper than elsewhere, and the TV bracket i am after is considerably cheaper (plus half price). I hadn't realised i could access Paypal on my work computer so i added my CC to it, and transferred cash into the account as well. Will try to pay when the transfer goes through.

Question - If i pay for the goods on Pixmania via Credit Card in Paypal, does it still count as having bought the goods on CC, or as having paid Paypal (if that makes sense?)? I prefer to buy electrical goods on CC


----------



## STEINER (21 Sep 2011)

I am still awaiting for a camera I purchased from pixmania over 2 months ago.  yes they can be competitively priced but I will never buy from pixmania ever again and do not recommend them to any prospective customer.


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

What's the story there Steiner? Would you not just cancel? I am looking to get UPS 24 hour delivery and all items are showing in stock.....

I purchased the TVs for my house nearly 2 years ago and didn't have any issues, although I am aware of a few people on here having had issues with them.


----------



## STEINER (21 Sep 2011)

well I have the option to cancel, I just don't want to give up yet, the camera was lost in delivery and the issue is that they claim the camera is out of stock for several weeks.  However, the camera is for sale on their website and has been for a while.  Their terms and conditions state that once a product is on sale on their website it is in stock and indeed I went through the ordering process yesterday but didnt obviously order a second camera.  I am awaiting a reply to an email as their customer service takes 24hours to reply, easily the worst ever shopping/customer experience ever.


----------



## PixmaniaUK (21 Sep 2011)

Hello
I’m sorry that you are having problems placing your order and that our customer care agent did not get back to you when promised. We do our best to ensure our site is user friendly and that all queries are answered within the promised timeframe.
If you are having any problems with your orders, please don’t hesitate to contact me directly on rachel@pixmania.com so that I may review your files and ensure that we resolve the problems as soon as possible.
Kind regards,
Rachel
Pixmania Mediator


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

Rachel,

Thanks for getting back. I had been told the IT department would look into the situation and get back to me ASAP. They didn't, so i kept trying and then called customer services but they only put the order in through the website. As i said, the issue is not with my bank - i have tried laser card and two different credit cards. Pixmania are not even presenting the payment to the bank for them to refuse. 

I shall email you with additional information now.

Floss.


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

Just had a phone call from Rachel at Pixmania promising to look into the situation - believes it to be an issue on their side so contacting IT etc. herself.

Surprised to receive the call, but fair play to her for getting onto the case. Very friendly woman too 

Just need to see if i can persuade them that the bracket i wanted is now showing as being full price rather than the half price i was trying to order (although she said it was actually out of stock on their system) and i should get it for the original price when/if the order manages to go through!


----------



## PixmaniaUK (22 Sep 2011)

Thank you for your kind words, 
  I have sent off the emails as promised and looking forward to resolving the issue for you. 
  Kind regards,
  Rachel
  Pixmania Mediator


----------



## Leo (22 Sep 2011)

flossie said:


> Question - If i pay for the goods on Pixmania via Credit Card in Paypal, does it still count as having bought the goods on CC, or as having paid Paypal (if that makes sense?)? I prefer to buy electrical goods on CC


 
That's a good point. PayPal does not give you the same protection that a credit card would.
Leo


----------



## PixmaniaUK (23 Sep 2011)

Hello
I posed your question to the accounts department and their answer is as follows:
PayPal is very well renowned for protecting its buyers, to find out more go to ‘buyer protection’ once logged into your PayPal account for more details. 
For further information they suggest contacting your bank.
Should you have any questions regarding our services please contact me on rachel@pixmania.com
Kind regards,
Rachel
Pixmania Mediator


----------



## flossie (26 Sep 2011)

Have transferred funds into my PayPal Account, and tried to order the camera on Friday. No Paypal option is appearing at the payment stage of things. Same thing again today, although when i click on the 'select deliver' method i am getting an error message with page cannot be displayed.

Rachel - can you advise on this?

I feel it's getting beyond a joke now. I can purchase the camera at the same price from Play, but seller doesn't deliver to Ireland  I am tempted to start thinking about scrapping the whole order soon. 

Has naybody else tried to order anythign from Pixmania in the past few days?


----------



## flossie (26 Sep 2011)

Just ordered from Play.com instead and getting it delivered to the UK so i can collect it when i'm there on Friday. With the free delivery and exchange rate was coming in about €20 cheaper again. 

Sorry Pixmania, I appreciate your assistance in initially trying to help but i couldn't hold off much longer. Be grateful if you could keep us updated on any issues there may be though.


----------



## PixmaniaUK (27 Sep 2011)

HI, 
I’m sorry that the problem has not yet been resolved and that you had to purchase the camera elsewhere.  As i said in my email this morning the IT department is currently trying to rectify this bug, and for the meantime, payments of that particular order would have to be by bank transfer or credit card.  I hope that this error will not deter you from visiting our site in the future to find a great bargain, and I remain at your service should you have any further inquiries.
  Kind regards,
  Rachel
  Pixmania Mediator
rachel@pixmania.com


----------

